# Which buildings for Kona Coast Phases?



## divenski (Jul 19, 2008)

I know that there are 2 phases for the Kona Coast Resort, and know some of the arguments for and against each of them, but would like to know which buildings are in each phase?

For instance, if I look at the map in the review section, there is a noticeable difference between the shapes of buildings 1-12 vs 13-30. Is this how phase 1 and 2 are split, or is it by room #, or?? Is this info online somewhere?

I am trying to trade into phase 2, and am wondering if I am being too selective.

Thanks.


----------



## JanB (Jul 20, 2008)

Buildings 1-12 are Phase I; buildings 13-27 are Phase II.  Phase II buildings are newer and most are closer to the ocean & golf course, some with very nice views.  All units in both Phase I & II have gone through refurbishment within the past 2-3 years. 

There is, however, major reconstruction of termite & weather damage to stairs and walkways throughout the resort starting with Phase I.  When we were there in January, work was being done on Buildings 11, 12 and 1 with lots of noise accompaning the project.  I'm not sure how far the work has progressed at this time, but I'm sure work will continue for a few years.


----------



## debraxh (Jul 20, 2008)

If you're trying to exchange into either phase I or II only, you just need to make sure that you have the correct resort codes on your request.  Once the exchange is confirmed, you can contact the resort to request a specific building in whichever phase, but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## wa.mama (Jul 20, 2008)

for phase 2 we usually request 22, 23 or 24 as they are facing the golf course/ocean and are near the main pool.  Great sunsets, easy to access barbeques, and ocean views, esp from the upper units.  Unit 21 is also OK as it is close to the pool and small kiddie playground, but it is parking lot view.  Note - if you request upper units there are no elevators, so be prepared to climb stairs.


----------



## Mimi (Jul 21, 2008)

We were at KCR II in early July and had no construction problems.  We were oceanfront, first floor, in Building 24. The depressing vog was our only disappointment.


----------

